#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские центры >  > > >  >  >  Центры Чандамахаросаны

## Дифо

Здравствуйте дорогие Ринпоче, досточтимые Ламы, достопочтенные Мастера, путешествующие Учителя, уважаемые дамы и господа!

Распологает ли кто из Вас информацией о Чандамахаросана-Тантре, о Учителях и Центрах этой школы?

Дайте хоть ссылки.

Диф

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Нет такой школы. Чандамахарошана-тантра - это просто метод практики божества Ачалы (Ваджра-Ачала, Ачаланатха, Мийова и т. д.) уровня ануттарайога-тантры. Есть и мет оды уровня йога-тантры и  крия-тантры, где это методы Ачалы как защитника в мандале Махавайрочаны. Нет специальных центров. Метод просто передается в контексте той или иной из четырех школ тибетского буддизма. Есть в сети сайт, якобы основанный кем-то, базируясь на Чандамахарошана-тантре как чуть ли не направлении буддизма, но это мифология, видел этот сайт, нью-эйдж типичный с налетом чернухи. Изначально все упоминания Ачалы относятся к Махавайрочана-сутре и Ваджрашекхара-сутре. Один метод - еще не весь буддизм. Нужно знать корни метода.

----------


## Дифо

> Нет такой школы. Чандамахарошана-тантра - это просто метод практики божества Ачалы (Ваджра-Ачала, Ачаланатха, Мийова и т. д.) уровня ануттарайога-тантры. Есть и мет оды уровня йога-тантры и  крия-тантры, где это методы Ачалы как защитника в мандале Махавайрочаны. Нет специальных центров. Метод просто передается в контексте той или иной из четырех школ тибетского буддизма. Есть в сети сайт, якобы основанный кем-то, базируясь на Чандамахарошана-тантре как чуть ли не направлении буддизма, но это мифология, видел этот сайт, нью-эйдж типичный с налетом чернухи. Изначально все упоминания Ачалы относятся к Махавайрочана-сутре и Ваджрашекхара-сутре. Один метод - еще не весь буддизм. Нужно знать корни метода.



Спасибо огромное! Но кто из учителей учит Чандамахаросане-тантре?

----------


## Legba

Теоретически возможно, что лет после пяти общения с каким-либо учителем  Сарма (скорее Сакья или Кагью, чем Гелуг) Вы и получите эту передачу. Но это крайне маловероятно. А почему на ней свет клином сошелся?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Дык человек, наверно, прочёл "Страстное просветление" Миранды Шо и вдохновился.  :Smilie: 
Братья и сестры! Превратим наши дхарма-центры в центры Чандрамахаросана-тантры!

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Или нужно искать возможность получить передачу Махавайрочаны, либо Сарвавид Вайрочаны, либо 64 божеств Чакрасамвары (все это можно получить в гелуг, в России, тольког нужно следить за анонсами передач. В Бурятии периодически Еше Лодой Ринпоче дает передачу в мандалу Чакрасамвары в его центре "Ринпоче багша" на Лысой горе (г. Улан-Удэ). Если вы действительно обладаете должным рвением (помимо всех остальных необходимых практику тантры качеств), найдите в Интернете адрес центра "Ринпоче ьагша", свяжитесь, попнробуйте съездить туда по теплому времени года, попасть на прием к Ело Ринпоче (это вполне реально), получить консультацию на предмет ваших желаний-метаний и, глядишь, процесс пойдет. Все. Нужно просто прилагать усилия в этом направлении.

Да, кстати, прошу прощения за ошибку - Махавайрочана-тантра относится к классу чарья-тантр.

----------


## Дифо

> Дык человек, наверно, прочёл "Страстное просветление" Миранды Шо и вдохновился. 
> Братья и сестры! Превратим наши дхарма-центры в центры Чандрамахаросана-тантры!


А кто такая Миранда Шо?
Учитель?
Где найти?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Шо, Миранда. Страстное просветление: женщины в тантрическом буддизме. - М.: "Добрая книга"  :Smilie: , 2001. - 368 с.
mail@dkniga.ru
www.dkniga.ru
Если в Москве, то пройтись или в ПУКС, или в "Белые облака", или в МДО (Московскую дзогчен-общину; см. http://www.rinchenling.ru).

----------


## Дифо

> Или нужно искать возможность получить передачу Махавайрочаны, либо Сарвавид Вайрочаны, либо 64 божеств Чакрасамвары (все это можно получить в гелуг, в России, тольког нужно следить за анонсами передач. В Бурятии периодически Еше Лодой Ринпоче дает передачу в мандалу Чакрасамвары в его центре "Ринпоче багша" на Лысой горе (г. Улан-Удэ). Если вы действительно обладаете должным рвением (помимо всех остальных необходимых практику тантры качеств), найдите в Интернете адрес центра "Ринпоче ьагша", свяжитесь, попнробуйте съездить туда по теплому времени года, попасть на прием к Ело Ринпоче (это вполне реально), получить консультацию на предмет ваших желаний-метаний и, глядишь, процесс пойдет. Все. Нужно просто прилагать усилия в этом направлении.
> 
> Да, кстати, прошу прощения за ошибку - Махавайрочана-тантра относится к классу чарья-тантр.


Я был у Ело Ринпоче в 1996 году, тогда ещё в Иволгинском Дацане.
Ринпоче через двух переводчиков объяснил что-то вроде того, точно не помню формулировку , что Ринпоче не даёт таких передач.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Дружище, прошло 10 лет с тех пор, как вы были, очень многое изменилось, вы, наверное, просто не в курсе. То, что я вам написал, правда. В частности, в 2004-м на Лысой горе Ринпоче давал три ванга подряд - Ямантаки, Чакрасамвары и Ваджрайогини, а покойный Джамьянг Кхьенце давал после этого наставления по Ваджрайогини. Просто привожу для понимания, есть и другие годы и другие примеры. Вы просто слишком  мало знаете о деятельности Ело Ринпоче сегодня. В одном только Владивостоке за 2000-е годы он сделал уйму передач, включая обширные наставления по "Лама чодби чога". Обчем, дерзайте.

----------


## Дифо

> Дружище, прошло 10 лет с тех пор, как вы были, очень многое изменилось, вы, наверное, просто не в курсе. То, что я вам написал, правда. В частности, в 2004-м на Лысой горе Ринпоче давал три ванга подряд - Ямантаки, Чакрасамвары и Ваджрайогини, а покойный Джамьянг Кхьенце давал после этого наставления по Ваджрайогини. Просто привожу для понимания, есть и другие годы и другие примеры. Вы просто слишком  мало знаете о деятельности Ело Ринпоче сегодня. В одном только Владивостоке за 2000-е годы он сделал уйму передач, включая обширные наставления по "Лама чодби чога". Обчем, дерзайте.


Спасибо огромное!

Диф

----------


## Дифо

> Шо, Миранда. Страстное просветление: женщины в тантрическом буддизме. - М.: "Добрая книга" , 2001. - 368 с.
> mail@dkniga.ru
> www.dkniga.ru
> Если в Москве, то пройтись или в ПУКС, или в "Белые облака", или в МДО (Московскую дзогчен-общину; см. http://www.rinchenling.ru).



Странно заказал книгу. Прождал уйму времени. А она не пришла. Надо же было насобирать такую карму  :Smilie:

----------


## куру хунг

> Странно заказал книгу. Прождал уйму времени. А она не пришла. Надо же было насобирать такую карму


 Да, отличная карма приятель. Хуже было б если пришла. :Stick Out Tongue:  
 Дифо, вы кажись не уловили что отсылка к этой книге в данном треде была дана в некотором ироническом контексте, и по простоте душевной всё "приняли за чистую монету".
 Дело в том, что "Страстное просветление", не представляет абсолютно никакого интереса для нормальных буддистов(да и просто нормальных людей).
 Целевая аудитория этой книги-просто феминистки, и феминистки в буддизме, а также та часть мужчин которая потакает феминизму(в России их обычно подкаблучниками называют), :Big Grin:  
  Вы Дифо мне показалось к этим группам людей не относитесь.
 Потому немного потеряли.
 А в книге кроме вариаций одной и той же темы(что на самом деле женщины более круты в буддизме чем мужчины), с привлечением большого надо сказать исторического материала, ничего по сути и нет.
 Ну встречаются попсовые западные пассажи о тантре, их лучше не читать, и фсё.

----------


## Калдэн

> А в книге кроме вариаций одной и той же темы(что на самом деле женщины более круты в буддизме чем мужчины), с привлечением большого надо сказать исторического материала, ничего по сути и нет.
>  Ну встречаются попсовые западные пассажи о тантре, их лучше не читать, и фсё.


Зря . Напраслину возводите . Книга интересная . Много чего рассказывается про Тантру и истоки . Хороший труд автора , многие авторитетные ламы ей помогали .
 Хотя конечно немного выдает сответствующий стиль женского написания , да и американка она по моему , поэтому и пытается всем что-то доказать как женщина  . Но  всёж не с потолка , мулдашевщиной это не назовёшь .  Фарида Маликова ерунду переводить не будет .

----------


## куру хунг

> Зря . Напраслину возводите . Книга интересная . Много чего рассказывается про Тантру и истоки . Хороший труд автора , многие авторитетные ламы ей помогали .


 Ага, Эвансу-Вентцу вон тоже авторитетные ламы помогали. Что на выходе получилось.? :Cool:  
 Горбатого известно что только может исправить :Wink:  .

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Мне книга Миранды ШО напомнила положение человека, которого жутко вставило учение материнских тантр и не стерпелось поделитца, но когда приступили к письму, выяснилось, что рассказать-то широкой публике из-за обетов можно ровно столько, что рассказ становится малоосмысленным. Писать о тантре "под впечатлением" не стоит.

----------


## Ни-ла

С точки зрения методологии исследования и научной работы ей проведенной -  хороший труд. НО! (согласна с Нандзед Дордже) вся книга построена на околотантрических измышлениях, информации, которую ни в коем разе писать не следует. А еще меня поразила некоторая злость на мужское население, которым пропитана книга. Странный труд - хотели как лучше, получилось как всегда.

----------


## Stranniks

Для практики тантры Ачалы (Мийовы) можно также получить передачу 16 Капель Кадампа, с комментариями. Ачала туда входит. Его Святейшество Далай-лама даровал эту передачу в Дхарамсале в марте 2006 г. по просьбе монахов из Амдо... Только вот комментариев на эту редкую тантру я нигде не встречал...

----------


## Дифо

> Для практики тантры Ачалы (Мийовы) можно также получить передачу 16 Капель Кадампа, с комментариями. Ачала туда входит. Его Святейшество Далай-лама даровал эту передачу в Дхарамсале в марте 2006 г. по просьбе монахов из Амдо... Только вот комментариев на эту редкую тантру я нигде не встречал...


То есть Чандамахаросана только Гелугпинская (Ело Ринпоче, Далай Лама)?

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Не только. Абхишеку Ачалы вы можете получить где угодно - в кагью, в нингма, сакья, гелуг, даже в сингон - в Японии, где это одно из самых почитаемых буддийских божеств (там его называют Фудо Мёо).

Я понимаю, что вас поразило что-то в книжке Миранды Шо, но поверьте, есть еще масса тантрических практик, жизненно необходимых, но более доступных, особенно в части получения наставлений, а не только посвящения.

----------


## Дифо

> Не только. Абхишеку Ачалы вы можете получить где угодно - в кагью, в нингма, сакья, гелуг, даже в сингон - в Японии, где это одно из самых почитаемых буддийских божеств (там его называют Фудо Мёо).
> 
> Я понимаю, что вас поразило что-то в книжке Миранды Шо, но поверьте, есть еще масса тантрических практик, жизненно необходимых, но более доступных, особенно в части получения наставлений, а не только посвящения.



Я этой книжки не видел. Мне посоветовали её на форуме, дали ссылку на магазин. Я заказал а она не пришла :Smilie:  Я ждал, ждал а она ... (книжка конечно) ....   :Smilie:  
Спасибо!  Значит нет школы по Чандамахаросане-тантре. И нет идеологической основы для её создания?

Диф

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Диф, не знаю, насколько я вправе что-либо советовать вам, но, если вы действительно имеете связь с Ваджраяной, поезжайте в Улан-Удэ к Еше Лодой Ринпоче, он является носителем самых различных тантрических традиций и наверняка поможет вам. Если, конечно, у вас есть вообще такая карма...

----------


## Дифо

> Диф, не знаю, насколько я вправе что-либо советовать вам, но, если вы действительно имеете связь с Ваджраяной, поезжайте в Улан-Удэ к Еше Лодой Ринпоче, он является носителем самых различных тантрических традиций и наверняка поможет вам. Если, конечно, у вас есть вообще такая карма...


Спасибо!!! Вы уже советовали мне это. Хочу съездить!!

С уважением Дифо

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Теоретически возможно, что лет после пяти общения с каким-либо учителем  Сарма (скорее Сакья или Кагью, чем Гелуг) Вы и получите эту передачу. Но это крайне маловероятно. А почему на ней свет клином сошелся?


Не так уж и сложно получить посвящение Ачалы. Не думаю что на неё свет того.
Нормально всё, просто просить надо.
А в гелукпе подавно дают.

----------


## Дима Спицын

Вот это да! Как раз хотел узнать об этой чандамахаросане. А то у нас в центре один человек просто помешанный на ней и её методах - говорит, что самый краткий путь к Просветлению - через блаженство, а блаженство это черпается из .. хм, практики союза ) , и он, дескать, такой опыт от этого всего получает, что все атомы вибрируют и излучают безграничное сочувствие, и через эту призму он детает любые медитации..
Только непонятно зачем в центре скандалить и людей оскорблять.. Ну не понимают они этих высших методов ну и ладно ведь..

----------

